
Ask HN: Does YC Still Look at Applicant Comment Histories? - tptacek
Settle a bet for me, YC partners.<p>A long time ago, Paul Graham suggested that one of the things YC looked at in applications was the applicant&#x27;s comment history.<p>I thought that was a weird thing to say then, but it sounds even crazier today, knowing how many more applications YC gets, how much bigger the batches are, and how little time you have to review each application.<p>I bet Felix Gallo on Twitter that YC no longer looks at HN comment histories. Hasn&#x27;t in awhile. Nobody has time. There&#x27;s no easy productive way to evaluate them anyways.<p>I lose the bet if a YC partner chimes in and says that comment histories are (still) part of how YC considers applications. But if a YC partner settles the bet either way, I&#x27;ll pay up; the money goes to Partners in Health.
======
tlb
Once upon a time our review software showed the aggregate HN comment score on
the review page. But no longer -- it didn't seem that relevant. But if we
happen to recognize someone's HNID from worthwhile contributions it can
influence us. Though usually it's the project I recognize from a story about
it, not the HNID.

For purposes of your bet, I would say the answer is that we don't.

~~~
felixgallo
Well then I have amazing news.

Thomas* and I are as of this moment co-founders of an early stage startup
dedicated to providing highly relevant, high-correlation value coefficient
discovery and value maximization tools to VCs, based on a proprietary, patent-
pending data signal threshold gathering optimization algorithm. Our years of
experience in big data environments makes us uniquely well suited to capture
this critical market sector and drive key competitive differentiation value
for our select, affluent, data-driven clientele. By transforming guesswork and
"feel" into a model-driven, properly-fitted data domain analysis, we believe
our transformative technology can provide the same sort of quantum leap
optimization to the VC space that similar analysis tools have afforded the
financial services space.

And not only does this incredible, ground floor opportunity come with perhaps
the top two seasoned computer veterans of all time: we will, for a limited
time, accept inquiries into a funding round for the low entry fee of one
Lamborghini each. Please ensure that mine is candy apple red.

* Note: Thomas may not yet be aware of this. For the time being, please direct all funds and lamborghinis to me.

F.

~~~
tptacek
I have big data experience? Neat!

------
waterlesscloud
Might not be something they do on a first pass, might be something they do as
part of preparing for interviews. But even then probably not.

I'm on your side of this bet. I'm sure if someone recognized a username it
could make a difference one way or the other, but there's just too many
applications for it to be something they dig into.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
It appears that YC funds fewer than 100 startups twice per year, if you take
five minutes per company that's about one full person-day every round, and you
can probably offload that to an intern or something.

~~~
nostrademons
They get about 6000 applicants, though. For it to be useful to an applicant,
it has to be something that can raise you from "app would be ignored" to
"might be interviewed", which means they have to do it on every application.
At five minutes per company, that's more like 500 hours, or about 60 person-
days.

I suspect this was more of a factor when most of the YC partners read HN as
part of their day. Then it was "free" work for them - they just would
recognize usernames that pop up. I think Trevor's the only one still active on
a daily basis here, so the chance that you'll draw a reader who actively reads
HN and has some name recognition for top commenters is much lower.

Also, the bar for "name recognition" is much higher now. I'm #23 on /leaders
(I'd peaked out at #2 way back in 2008, when I was doing my first startup, but
dropped significantly while hiding out within Google) and still feel like I
don't really have any useful name recognition here.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
> [I] feel like I don't really have any useful name recognition here.

Really? You're not tptacek or patio11, but I'd at least expect people
interested in the kind of things you're interested in to recognize you. I
do...

------
byoung2
I bet if anything they would glance at the karma count, and even then it would
be a small factor in the decision making process.

